# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  MON xin ra mắt mọi người =1 câu hỏi vui

## tuboi

Dân IT thử tượng nào 
Một con mèo lướt qua con chó thử hỏi con mèo sẽ nói gì với con chó và con chó sẽ trả lời gì với con mèo

 ai trả lời được mon gọi là sp

----------


## ghostdarkgs

-Thấy mèo dễ thương ko? -mèo hỏi
-Uhm, dễ thương lắm, ta sẽ theo tới cùng!?? (đuổi theo ngay lập tức):boxing:

----------


## tuyetbanggia

sai bét .Trả lời lại đi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## phongphongphong1992

Mèo nói: Mày nhìn gì tao! đồ con chó
Chó nói: Nhìn mày làm gì! đồ con mèo :a:

----------


## luxubu

thử lại xem???????????????chưa hoàn toàn đúng đâu

----------


## kevin_cn08b

chắc chắn là con mèo nói :" meo meo" và con chó trả lời :"gâu gâu" hi hi[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) đúng ko mon

----------


## hardest

tưởng tượng lại đi bạn .CỐ LÊN DÂN IT

----------


## UyenVy

Cha mẹ ơi, sao câu đố khó zậy, mà mình đang thắc mắc đoạn này. Câu đố là:
1. Một con mèo lướt qua con chó. Thử hỏi con mèo sẽ nói gì với con chó và con chó sẽ trả lời gì với con mèo ?
2. Một con mèo lướt qua, con chó thử hỏi con mèo sẽ nói gì với con chó và con chó sẽ trả lời gì với con mèo ?
Như vậy câu 2 hay câu 1 mới là câu hỏi đúng [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] chứ đọc không hoảng hồn luôn [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## HSCompany

.Chỉ cần ngắt nhịp khác là nội dung sẽ khác nhau ngay !đúng vậy Nam để ý đó

CỐ LÊN DÂN IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HÃY TƯỞNG TƯỢNG ĐI

----------


## maukimtan

con chó nói thịt mèo lâu ngày chưa xơi 
còn con mèo nói lâu ngày chưa nhảy nồi nước xôi

----------


## banhmysaigon

mèo: liệu thằng này có thịt mình ko nhỉ???
chó: con này ú thật thịt thôi 2...3 rượt 
[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## hienpq

"Một con mèo lướt qua con chó thử hỏi con mèo sẽ nói "gì" với con chó và con chó sẽ trả lời "gì" với con mèo"

hjhj[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]), 
Mèo: Gì?:angry:
Chó: gì:realmad:

----------


## Mr_Dam

đáp án: "sẽ nói gì với con chó và con chó sẽ trả lời gì với con mèo"

----------


## hoangtrieuman

trả lời như vậy chắc đúng rùi đó [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## phamhoasp

Đơn giản quá : con chó và con mèo đâu biết nói mà nói . hê hê!

----------


## senseo

Mon trả lời đi .

----------


## nguyenanhthuoc

Câu chuyện sẽ thế nè:
con chó: Gì?
Con mèo: Gì?
Hê hê.

----------


## anhlinh123

Con mèo hỏi : mày có quyển truyện Đoremon nào không cho tao mượn.

Con chó : ko tao coi trên OOOhttp://comic vuilen.com khong hà

----------


## thuytmbn

Con cho se hoi ,con meo se noi gi voi con cho 
va con cho se tra loi,gi voi con meo

----------


## nhoc

Ối sồi, chó và mèo mà nói chiện được thì nó thành siêu mèo với siêu chó rồi. Mắc cười quá đi. =))

----------


## handucquan

2 con này đâu có cùng một ngôn ngữ đâu.. nhà tớ chó mèo chơi đùa với nhau bình thường lắm kể cả mèo có đi qua chó vẫn bình thường như hok á,>> mèo lướt qua chó mặc kệ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## messi

con mèo nói: e chạy đua ko
con chó nói: chạy thì chạy

----------


## HuaAnh

con mèo sẽ nói gì với con chó 
con chó sẽ noi gì với con mèo

----------


## suemall

Yêu nhau như chó với mèo
Cãi nhau một chút mèo trèo lên cây
Chó quát : Mày xuống với ông
Mèo cười bảo chó : Đồ không biết trèo ! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

